# RAID-5 setup under Windows 8



## Violet_Shift (Oct 26, 2012)

Hi, all.

I'm setting up a RAID array on my computer consisting of 4x 3TB drives. I'm using the Intel ICH10R chip on my Asus P6X58D-E motherboard for this.

After wrangling with my motherboard including flashing the BIOS, I was able to get the drives to be recognised as 2.7TB properly rather than the 700GB annoyance that's caused on some older motherboards. Assuming everything was well and good, I initialised the array at boot using the Intel RAID utility, and went ahead with installing Windows 8 on my SSD (it's not connected to the Intel ports on my motherboard, but to the other ones, so there'll be no issues with that).

Now with Windows 8 installed, it's -just not seeing- the RAID array even though the system tells me at boot that the four drives are RAIDed. It's showing them as four individual 700GB drives, and I've just got no idea where to go from here.

Any suggestions?

This is what the Intel and the Windows config screens look like, if that's any help.

http://i.imgur.com/HnWqE.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/tCfO4.png


----------



## largon (Oct 26, 2012)

Umm... 
You surely have Intel RST (RAID) driver installed?


----------



## Violet_Shift (Oct 26, 2012)

I went to the Intel hardware autocheck-thing and it said everything was up to date.

Hmm. I'll try again on that. Considering dropping back to Seven, as Windows 8 has been giving me no end of nonsense.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 26, 2012)

Yeah manually download and install the latest Rapid Storage Technology package. A manager app plus drivers. I'm not so sure you absolutely need it-didn't under 7-but it never hurts and very well could fix your issue(s).



Violet_Shift said:


> I went to the Intel hardware autocheck-thing and it said everything was up to date.
> 
> Hmm. I'll try again on that. Considering dropping back to Seven, as Windows 8 has been giving me no end of nonsense.



You're just not aware of/used to all the details yet.


----------



## largon (Oct 26, 2012)

Right-o.
That auto-check doesn't deem RST a "must have". Install RST and you're good.


----------



## Violet_Shift (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks all. I installed the RST drivers and it suddenly detected the array.

You'd think that Intel would make RST on their must have list... Or that Windows would automatically find drivers for it in the same way it does for other hardware.


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Oct 28, 2012)

Yeah...though most don't run RAID. Can't hurt to update the storage controller driver anyway though.


----------

